# Recert



## hottrotter18 (Aug 11, 2009)

Reading the NREMT website , i found conflicting things... 
you need to be affiliated with an agency to be eligible for recert, OR request inactive status.. 
but to request inactive status, you need a minimum of 6 months?!!... really?!
What if someone is unable to find a job, or other factors and have no experience, but still do all the refresher etc... then there goes the cerT?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 11, 2009)

Affliliation is only at the advanced level where skills are evaluated. If one is not going to be active though, they do need to go inactive status and when employed ask for a change and you will be placed in active status.

R/r 911


----------



## hottrotter18 (Aug 11, 2009)

oh okay!
thank you very much for clearing that up!


----------



## bstone (Aug 11, 2009)

From what I read, you can't ask for inactive the first time you recert. Only after the recert. I dunno why.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 11, 2009)

bstone said:


> From what I read, you can't ask for inactive the first time you recert. Only after the recert. I dunno why.



Maybe because you have never became active yet?

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Aug 11, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Maybe because you have never became active yet?
> 
> R/r 911



They want you to be active at the time of recert. It's entirely likely that a person worked for a brief period of time but then moved on, before their time to recert.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Nov 5, 2009)

Im in the same boat. What does it mean when it says you would have to recert? My NR EMT is coming up on 2 years lapse (in march 2010), but was told that I needed NR to apply for AMR in one of the nearby counties. What is involved in recertifying NR (if its been expired less than 2 years), the NR website isnt really clear. Because being in medic school and going for my P-card, I sure as hell will not retake an EMT course to get my NR, that would just be pointless.


----------

